# Phenix K2 Blanks



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

I have built a couple of rods off of the K2 blank and was wondering if anyone else was having the same issues. All the blanks I have built on are crooked as a snake oil salesman and I have heard from a few people that they are having trouble with them breaking. Anyone else had any of these issues? I know they had showed a production rod at ICast 2011 of the Recon and K2. I see the Recon made it to the shelf, but not the other. I wondered if they pulled the plug because of quality issues with the blank?

I am not trying to bash them or anything, but I would rather build rods that I don't have to see again for a while. They feel good, but on the other hand they seemed to run under their specs.


----------



## red34 (Jun 2, 2004)

The bloodydecks.com rod building forum might be a good spot for this question too. Phenix sponsors that board and they're a Cali company so those guys build their share of them. 

There is also a thread on 360tuna in the rods/blanks forum about Phenix QC and customer service. I don't want to link it because I don't want you to think I'm bashing on my competition. Might be worth a read. 

Hopefully you find what you're looking for.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Thanks Red. I was just wondering if it was just my regular luck or others noticed the same thing?


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

*K2 break*

The first K2 I built broke on a client after 2 uses. Phenix warranty replaced it. I am literally afraid to build on the other k2 blank I have. Anyone else?


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

My experience has been just the opposite. I have 3 rods built on the 7'6" blanks, and all were laser straight when I got them. Been fishing them since around Feb and have had no issues with reds up to 27". Bad batch? (or bruised during transportation?)


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

This isn't what I like to read I Got on here to ask about the Phenix blanks. Which one makes a good blank like a med light fast similar to a gloomis 783 crankbait. Or any other company for that matters.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

That's good to know Doc. I bought from a couple of different dealers and got the same results. Mine were the 7'1" MH-F. They all got heavy static loads, I guess time will tell if they come back.


----------



## Robertrinaustin (Oct 11, 2009)

Built 3, one broke 11" from the tip before even hitting the water, one fished a bit and held up so far. The third hasn't seen much time on the water.


----------



## calamity91 (May 8, 2009)

Husband and I bought two blanks 712 at the Lake Jackson show. Rods holding up well been fished about 10 times wade fishing. Light and sensitive.


----------

